# Newcomer to Buying Classical Music.... need Reccomendations



## ZoSo0789 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've always loved classical music, but have never actually gone out to buy any of it first hand. Ive gotten to where I want to be able to listen to it at anytime, but the amount of recordings of the same symphony/concerto is just ridiculous. So I need advice on what to buy..... I want something that is a grade A performance, but also has some GREAT audio quality. I really want to be able to hear the intricacies of the whole orchestra and the like. At the same time, I dont want any huge boxsets or anything, just simple CDs of great performances.

So can someone reccomend me some Beethoven (5th, 7th, Fur Elise, and Moonlight Sonata at least), some Mozart (Requiem, 40th, 41st, and random Concertos at least), and maybe some Wagner


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Regarding the Beethoven symphonies: Gardiner's recordings are top notch in the engineering, as well as enthusiasm and performance. Its also on period instruments and has, to my ears a much greater clarity. I know that's a box set, however, it is only $30 USD, which isn't bad for all nine.

Pollini's Moonlight is wonderful, and good quality sound.

These Uchida Mozart sonatas are a treat.

This is a good dipping-your-feet-into-Wagner album, conducted by Abbado which I've enjoyed thoroughly (and I'm not a Wagner fan, but I think I just _could _be in the future!)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Beethoven (5th, 7th)


von Karajan / Carlos Kleiber



> Fur Elise


lol



> Moonlight Sonata


Remastered Rubinstein issue



> 40th, 41st


Nicolas Harnoncourt set including symphonies nos 39-41, Leonard Bernstein, von Karajan (for Jupiter)



> random Concertos at least


piano concertos by Murray Perahia


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> and maybe some Wagner


James Levine Ring cycle on DVD or Georg Solti's Hollander


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

I haven't gotten this disc yet, but judging from other Pinnock recordings, I'm sure it is good: Mozart symphonies 40 & 41 -- again on period instruments.

This is a lovely period instrument recording of Mozart's clarinet concerto 

And for _dessert_: Mozart's serenade in G / A Musical Joke


----------

